# Aldi - food scale and small silicone spatulas



## dixiedragon (Dec 12, 2016)

Aldi (at least the one in Pelham, AL), currently has food scales for $10 and small silicone spatulas for $1.20. These spatulas are GREAT for mixing colors, scraping out the inside of small measuring cups, etc.

Also, unrelated to soaping, they have these AWESOME chips - Gouda Bites and Emmanteler Bites.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 12, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Aldi (at least the one in Pelham, AL), currently has food scales for $10 and small silicone spatulas for $1.20. These spatulas are GREAT for mixing colors, scraping out the inside of small measuring cups, etc.
> 
> Also, unrelated to soaping, they have these AWESOME chips - Gouda Bites and Emmanteler Bites.



Nothing is unrelated to soap. 
You can eat these chips while waiting for your soap to harden in the mold AND you can use your soap to wash your hands after eating these chips. :mrgreen:


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 12, 2016)

There is an Aldi opening in So Cal near me this week and I am SO excited!!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 12, 2016)

The only think I have gotten from them that I have not liked was the Turkey Italian Sausage. Everything else I've found to be as good as - if not better - than comparable brands. For example, they have these killer cheese penguin crackers that are their version of Goldfish crackers, but I think the Aldi version is better. (no parmesan flavor, though.)


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 12, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> The only think I have gotten from them that I have not liked was the Turkey Italian Sausage. Everything else I've found to be as good as - if not better - than comparable brands. For example, they have these killer cheese penguin crackers that are their version of Goldfish crackers, but I think the Aldi version is better. (no parmesan flavor, though.)



I love aldi! The only thing I've bought there and been unhappy with was baking cocoa. Tasted like carob. :-/


----------



## Arimara (Dec 12, 2016)

I love Aldi's salsa, salad dressings, and honey when I can get some. I also love that they sometimes sell items that I could totally use at a great price. I do NOT love how hard it is to get to one in NYC (you really would NOT want to take a bus there), never mind their selection.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2016)

Their peanut butter crackers like Ritz Bits are better and their oyster crackers for soups and stews are the best of any we've had.


----------



## LilyJo (Dec 13, 2016)

Well there you go, I had no idea that Aldi even had branches in the US always thought it was just a Europe thing!


----------



## Saponista (Dec 13, 2016)

All my spatulas are from Lidl which is pretty much a carbon copy of aldi. I love those places, they always have bargain bins with completely random stuff in at great prices. I bought a singer overlocker and thread for half price!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 13, 2016)

Saponista said:


> All my spatulas are from Lidl which is pretty much a carbon copy of aldi. I love those places, they always have bargain bins with completely random stuff in at great prices. I bought a singer overlocker and thread for half price!



LOL we were just in Berlin for 2 weeks and couldn't stay out of Aldi or Lidl. such great stuff at good prices. Fun fact: Aldis in Germany carry some stuff like snacks and treats from Trader Joe's, which never fails to crack my husband up.


----------



## redhead1226 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thats because Aldi and Trader Joes are owned by the same company. In fact Aldi is the main company and Trader Joes is their baby!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 14, 2016)

Well, kinda - the family split them up in the '80's, but the brothers are still friendly: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theo_Albrecht
BUT - Alidis has only recently come to Southern California. As I understand it, for a while they couldn't, or just didnt have both here.



redhead1226 said:


> Thats because Aldi and Trader Joes are owned by the same company. In fact Aldi is the main company and Trader Joes is their baby!


----------

